# HUD REO HPIR's.......



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Had to "Educate" another new coordinator this morning that tried to fail me on an HPIR because i didn't hook my generator to the house. Just a heads up for all your contractors backfeed a generator into a house through a dryer or stove plug. It is AGAINST National Electrical Code and OSHA would fine the heck out of you to boot. This is why my insurance underwriter and our local utility say NO WAY to this practice!! I cannot believe someone at HUD even recommends this.


_National Electric Code 406.6 Attachment Plugs.
All attachment plugs and cord connectors shall be listed for the purpose and marked with the manufacturer’s name or identification and voltage and ampere ratings.

(A) Attachment plugs and cord connectors shall be constructed so that there are no exposed current-carrying parts except the prongs, blades, or pins. The cover for wire terminations shall be a part that is essential for the operation of an attachment plug or connector (dead-front construction).

(B)* Attachment plugs shall be installed so that their prongs, blades, or pins are not energized unless inserted into an energized receptacle.*

No receptacle shall be installed so as to require an energized attachment plug as its source of supply. _


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Had a company contact me yesterday for hud and when they got to backfeeding the generator i said no i cant do that,,she informed me that i would or wouldnt get the work so i said "lady dont matter to me im busy enough,YOU CONTACTED ME" and ended our conversation...I am not going to be responsible for that bull..


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Had to "Educate" another new coordinator this morning that tried to fail me on an HPIR because i didn't hook my generator to the house. Just a heads up for all your contractors backfeed a generator into a house through a dryer or stove plug. It is AGAINST National Electrical Code and OSHA would fine the heck out of you to boot. This is why my insurance underwriter and our local utility say NO WAY to this practice!! I cannot believe someone at HUD even recommends this.
> 
> National Electric Code 406.6 Attachment Plugs.
> All attachment plugs and cord connectors shall be listed for the purpose and marked with the manufacturer's name or identification and voltage and ampere ratings.
> ...


I agree


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

wildnwonderful said:


> Had a company contact me yesterday for hud and when they got to backfeeding the generator i said no i cant do that,,she informed me that i would or wouldnt get the work so i said "lady dont matter to me im busy enough,YOU CONTACTED ME" and ended our conversation...I am not going to be responsible for that bull..


Lol and they want to only pay $400 for you to do it. Lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

$400? Our guys doing hpirs here get $75 to $80, that includes lock changes and padlocks, which are provided to them and a full inspection.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> $400? Our guys doing hpirs here get $75 to $80, that includes lock changes and padlocks, which are provided to them and a full inspection.


Damn I'd rather put the gun in my mouth and pull the trigger instead of letting someone else do it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> $400? Our guys doing hpirs here get $75 to $80, that includes lock changes and padlocks, which are provided to them and a full inspection.








I can go broke slower sitting in my lazy boy.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

The one thing that hasn't been addressed about the backfeeding, is why. I know it's against code, and that's a good enough reason. But, the reason it's against code is, when you do this, you are putting power back into the grid. The electricity from the generator will follow the electric lines right back out to the transformer. This can cause serious problems with the eletrical system in the area. It can even cause your generator to catch fire. 

Unless there is a transfer switch on site, or the breaker box has been wired with an interlock on the main to a back-feed breaker, you should never backfeed an eletrical system.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am suprised to have not heard more stories of ill trained/inexperienced contractors causing damage to the property or harm to themselves via electrical backfeeds.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I feel a bit ignorant. I don't think we've ever done a HPIR. Just what does that acronim stand for?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hud Property Inspection Report


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

AH, makes sense. We just don't call them that. It an ICC for us.

In Convey Condition.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I am suprised to have not heard more stories of ill trained/inexperienced contractors causing damage to the property or harm to themselves via electrical backfeeds.



Fremont can tell you a story or two.




BamaPPC said:


> AH, makes sense. We just don't call them that. It an ICC for us.
> 
> In Convey Condition.






ICC is different than the HPIR


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

well I guess we just don't do HPIR's then. It's not a term I'm familiar with.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

One major difference is the HPIR requires you to back feed the electrical system with a generator.

Even tho its against code and the law, HUD still wants it done.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Well that'll be a reason I'll never do one.

You would think HUD would be more afraid of litigation than that.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Why should they worry? they've got tons of tax payer dollars to pee into the wind.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

good point.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> $400? Our guys doing hpirs here get $75 to $80, that includes lock changes and padlocks, which are provided to them and a full inspection.


I did hud inspections for Snow enterprises back in the late 90`s . had to winterize,back feed house,report any damages. was only getting $75 ea. then one of the reason I stopped. when I started with them they had a training class on how to back feed the house. nothing ever said about it being against the law.:blink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Mickey didn't care about backfeeding till the claims started 

Just a little "food for thought"?

Mickey C Snow Enterprises.... MCS Service Companies website is: MCSNOW (MickeyCSnow)???...... Wonder what all that is about huh? 

Just food for thought.....


----------

